# 30mm and bigger rta or rda in pta?



## Cor (19/10/18)

Hello all vendors i would just like to know if you have any 30mm and bigger rta's or rda's in pta?

Thanx in advance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/10/18)

Cor said:


> Hello all vendors i would just like to know if you have any 30mm and bigger rta's or rda's in pta?
> 
> Thanx in advance.


I'm not in PTA but I do have the Steam Crave Glaz RDA and RTA

Reactions: Like 2


----------

